# katy perry half time show



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

two things sprang to mind,shes terrible live (without auto tune) and she cant dance for ****.apart from the fact shes very easy on the eye (but russel "rat ****" brand has destroyed her forever lol) shes really not a great entertainer or singer.absolutely upstaged by missy elliot who was dancing around and still managed to sound better and move better.

also,i would have thought her costumes would have been far more revealing :lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> two things sprang to mind,shes terrible live (without auto tune) and she cant dance for ****.apart from the fact shes very easy on the eye (but russel "rat ****" brand has destroyed her forever lol) shes really not a great entertainer or singer.absolutely upstaged by missy elliot who was dancing around and still managed to sound better and move better.
> 
> also,i would have thought her costumes would have been far more revealing :lol:


This thread is useless without videos pics etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh was she singing?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Missy Elliot sounded better as she was miming, but yeah Katy Perry doesn't sound to good live


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I remember when she performed "Firework" on the X factor it was horrendous!!!!
Gonz.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I remember when she performed "Firework" on the X factor it was horrendous!!!!
> Gonz.


I remember watching that and she was terrible


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

But then how many of today's pop stars sound brilliant live? Not that many i would suggest.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Jack said:


> Missy Elliot sounded better as she was miming, but yeah Katy Perry doesn't sound to good live


atleast missy had a reason to mime.i would imagine its pretty hard to sing and be dancing around at the same time.perry on the other hand was either stood still or walking and still sounded rough.

i also remember the katy perry x factor experience :lol::doublesho


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty bad...start 1:10


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I dont care if she mimes or not


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

This literally is the most useless thread in history without pictures!!!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a very vague idea of who Katy Perry is but what is the 'half time show'?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> I have a very vague idea of who Katy Perry is but what is the 'half time show'?


Superbowl


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dode said:


> Pretty bad...start 1:10
> 
> The X Factor HD - Katy Perry - Firework - YouTube


Not just the start mate that's an awfull performance, the only half decent but is the backing singers. She can't move to the beat either.

Gonz.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> This literally is the most useless thread in history without pictures!!!!!









muzzer42 said:


> But then how many of today's pop stars sound brilliant live? Not that many i would suggest.


I think there are too many now that get into it only because they want to be famous rather than they love music.

It must be really frustrating for the actually talented people out there that can't get their break to see these super famous 'performers' keep pulling in the big money and the big shows based off of massive post production work on their recordings.
Fortunately for me, I have no talent but I still feel their pain.


----------

